

Cyph – Privacy starts here (1-1 encrypted chat with OTR) - quote_
https://www.cyph.com/

======
xriddle
I may be wrong but wasn't there a HN discussion on this not too long ago? I
vaguely remember a pretty heated discussion in the comments. I may be losing
my mind.

~~~
xriddle
Ahhh yes...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8659456](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8659456)

